# Need Info on TOC Round Concentric Dropouts Frame Identification,  Like The Remington



## Lux Low (Oct 12, 2015)

I Have Some orphaned toc frames I am Trying to Figure out who made them. They all have Circular rear Drop outs and would take an disc to hold the axle and when rotated you could tighten the chain. Bike #A is an complete mystery to me. Bike #B was Implied it was a Remington but I have my doubts since after I acquired the last one thats is Definitely a Remington. So #B is also a Mystery, #B does have a Bottom piece that bolts on to complete the circle and holds it (sorry not shown) . Any Suggestions from Frame Construction or Brands that use a Concentric Disc to tighten Chains That would be greatly Appreciated.


----------



## shoe3 (Oct 12, 2015)

Lux Low said:


> I Have Some orphaned toc frames I am Trying to Figure out who made them. They all have Circular rear Drop outs and would take an disc to hold the axle and when rotated you could tighten the chain. Bike #A is an complete mystery to me. Bike #B was Implied it was a Remington but I have my doubts since after I acquired the last one thats is Definitely a Remington. So #B is also a Mystery, #B does have a Bottom piece that bolts on to complete the circle and holds it (sorry not shown) . Any Suggestions from Frame Construction or Brands that use a Concentric Disc to
> 
> clevland lozier


----------



## shoe3 (Oct 12, 2015)

Monark used this type dropout too


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 12, 2015)

Clipper bikes used that style dropout and rear fork lug at the BB also. I vote Clipper for mens bike above


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 12, 2015)

Tyler, here is a clipper crank notice the rear fork. Ivo


----------



## shoe3 (Oct 12, 2015)

Definatley Clipper found part of ad in 1898 outing , mag


----------



## Lux Low (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanx Clipper from Grand Rapids is a Good Lead on Bike A. Looking for Clipper Literature and Badge now for better confirmation. 

Anybody Recognize the Frame Styling on bike B it's really unique Ladies Bike.

Thanx


----------

